# Installing A Digital Thermometer To Fridge



## motorazr (2/3/10)

Hi Guys, couldn't find the answer to this question anywhere. After installing the digital thermometer to a fridge (ebay job suitable for fish tanks etc) do I turn the thermostat in the refrigerator to full? So that it runs flat out when the power cycles on and off?


----------



## ampy (2/3/10)

Yep, flat out


----------



## Nevalicious (2/3/10)

You let the temperature controller (fridgemate or the like) do the thinking...

Flat out it is


----------



## motorazr (4/3/10)

I've just realized this thread is in the wrong section could I ask a moderator to move it to "Gear and Equipment"?
I've just installed the STC-1000 to the fridge and it appears to be working a treat! I have a few further questions I couldn't find definite answers to.
1. The temperature probe looks like it is waterproof/sealed can I place it in a container of water or will it work better suspended inside the refridgerator?
2. I have set the unit to 5C with a .5c tolerance to switch back on but I note that when the unit hits 5C and turns off the temp continues to drop to about 4.3C is this normal?
3. There is a calibration setting at F4 do I need to set this and if so the instructions are a bit chinese/english and don't appear to indicate how to do this, can someone clarify how to calibrate the unit if needed?

I have seen elsewhere either on the forum or another site where the temp probe was placed inside an aluminium tube and sealed at both ends before immersing in water, elsewhere some one uses glycol, any thoughts on this?


----------



## motorazr (5/3/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Bump!


----------



## MarkBastard (5/3/10)

motorazr said:


> 1. The temperature probe looks like it is waterproof/sealed can I place it in a container of water or will it work better suspended inside the refridgerator?
> 2. I have set the unit to 5C with a .5c tolerance to switch back on but I note that when the unit hits 5C and turns off the temp continues to drop to about 4.3C is this normal?
> 3. There is a calibration setting at F4 do I need to set this and if so the instructions are a bit chinese/english and don't appear to indicate how to do this, can someone clarify how to calibrate the unit if needed?



1 - How would we know realistically? Got a pic?
2 - Yep it'll overshoot, if you have the probe immersed in water there's probably less chance of an overshoot. That said you're chilling liquid too right? So the air overshooting probably won't be a problem.
3 - Dunno.


----------

